
Arbitrary Code Execution in Ocarina of Time - yoru-sulfur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoEmGCNsbno
======
yoru-sulfur
A good breakdown of the bug that enables this technique:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7E4dFD8Bmw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7E4dFD8Bmw)

